# Happy October 1st!!!



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Happy October 1st everyone!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Same to you JL. :jol: 
You know it's October when the new prop threads start exploding around here. Everybody's been busy and uh.....29 days people! Panic time!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

AAAAHHH!!!! lol Happy 1st yall.... It's crunch time!!!


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Oct. 1st to all members and weiners that feel the crunch. May your props be finished and working, may you have great weather and may your TOTs be plentiful!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Total crunch time!!!!!... I do NOT have time to waste on ripping seams!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrr

Oh...Happy! Happy!!!!!!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Woo Hoo....Happy 1st to all!

This is what we wait for and think about all year long!
Let's get to creepin'...uh...I mean cracking and get those haunts set up!!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Happy

"way to remind me how much work there is still left to do in a short amount of time"

Day

:^)


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Oct. 1st!!??? OMG. I have to many UNfinished things laying around.

Happy Oct 1st all ;O)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I decided that I spend too much time worrying about little details that nobody cares about but me.
I am going to get the basic set-up and fugettaboutit!
Anything I want to improve on will be worked on for next year. 

No more panic attacks!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

AzKittie74 said:


> Oct. 1st!!??? OMG. I have to many UNfinished things laying around.
> 
> Happy Oct 1st all ;O)


sounds just like me.

Can we turn the clocks back a few months please?!!

I so love october....now where is that brisk air?!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

AAAAHHHHHHHHUUUUUGGGGGGGHHHHHHAAAAAA HELP...Someone HAS to live close enough to come and help me. HEEELLLLPPPP


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy October 1st 
Many prop's and 30 days to go ...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy October 1st everyone! Now if the weather would cool down a little so it would feel like fall.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Since crunch time is upon us, remember to NOT get too stressed out over what needs to be done!

This is a hobby that we all LOVE - don't let stress spoil the FUN!!!!

Happy haunting!!!!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

HA HA HA Ms W!!!!  that was a good one, not get too stressed about finishing decorations, planning the yard, setting it all up, getting the candy...... LOL :googly: EEEEK---did I mention raking?????

Hey T, I'll fly down and help you if you fly up and help me??? How does that sound??? :zombie:


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Finally I can smell pumkins! Happy October... 2nd!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Tick tick tick....hehehh. I'm good to go. I'm using the same stuff as last year, except with improvements so I wouldn't stress out this year.


----------

